# Sand fleas in December



## kwilson16 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm going to Panama Beach last week of December and was wondering if you could still catch sand fleas on the beach there that time of year.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

kwilson16

There should be some but they may be hard to find. 

I fished the beach at Edisto Island SC a week ago Sat. 

The water was not to warm but I brought a sand flea rake along just in case. I got fleas there during the summer. 

Well we went through high tide and were working our way back down to low and I looked at the wash and thought to myself, "That looks like fleas." I ran over there and dug a scoop and yep there were a bunch of fleas. 
They never did come back up though. 
This Friday I fished the beach at VB and thought I would throw a Hopkins just for the heck of it. 
When I retrieved it, I let it get caught in the wash in the lip at the bottom of the beach and crap there was a flea stuck on the treble hook. 
I casted out again and let it roll in the wash just past the lip and came up with two fleas stuck on the hook. 
I don't know, it was cold as heck enough that we only caught two skates and a spiny dog fish but there were fleas just past the lip in the wash.


----------



## kwilson16 (Nov 7, 2015)

DANtheJDMan said:


> kwilson16
> 
> There should be some but they may be hard to find.
> 
> ...


It may worth taking a rake then, might be able to get a few.


----------



## mcutterjr (12 mo ago)

kwilson16 said:


> It may worth taking a rake then, might be able to get a few.


Thanks for the info


----------

